# Planche to handstand to push up



## Jarnhamar (25 Aug 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryGoK1l4KBk

Anyone think this is actually possible?


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Aug 2012)

Estimate where his centre of gravity is during the move into the handstand (and his lower body is out of frame). I suppose it's possible if he isn't bound by the laws of physics.


----------



## TSpoon (25 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryGoK1l4KBk
> 
> Anyone think this is actually possible?



Yes, it is possible.There are a few other videos that came up after that one finished that showed real people(i.e. not actors) doing the same move. I wouldn't waste your time trying to mimick him though, unless you want to show off to friends at parties


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Aug 2012)

TSpoon said:
			
		

> Yes, it is possible.There are a few other videos that came up after that one finished that showed real people(i.e. not actors) doing the same move. I wouldn't waste your time trying to mimick him though, unless you want to show off to friends at parties



You wouldn't want OZ to improve his overall core and upper body strength, not to mention the agility, total body co-ordination, and flexibility, all of which have direct transferability to everyday life, let alone the physical requirements needed to be a member of the CF?  

Please explain more of your opinion, I would love to hear more of it especially why all of the above are not at all useful.


----------



## TSpoon (26 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want OZ to improve his overall core and upper body strength, not to mention the agility, total body co-ordination, and flexibility, all of which have direct transferability to everyday life, let alone the physical requirements needed to be a member of the CF?
> 
> Please explain more of your opinion, I would love to hear more of it especially why all of the above are not at all useful.



Never said they weren't useful.But spending time and effort just to be able to say "I did it" is not very useful at all. You'd be better off putting your time towards HSPU's against the wall and lots of Overhead pressing/O-lifting.If you had some free time one day and want to try it then go ahead(I would recomend without the nail board the first few times through  ) but your time would be better spent on other things(O/H pressing,O-lifting) Unless you'd like to point out when he'd be required to walk around on his hands while on the job ?  :facepalm:


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Aug 2012)

He wouldn't have to walk on his hands, and while it seems like a useless party trick, its really a matter of opinion.  Perhaps, he and others like to set challenging personal goals (motivation/dedication, very useful in the CF), core strength (useful for carrying a ruck/draging a tobaggan/wearing tac-frag vest for a long period of time over rough terrain/climbing a rope to board a ship), flexibility and agility (less chance of injury).  Perhaps it would be a useful skill to have in an austere environment were one might be lacking in equipment or even a wall, but that person still wants to maintain some level of fitness.   See yes I am being a bit of an a$$, I admit that, but my experience and TI allows me to think outside the box, of how something like this could in fact be a useful skill and not merely a cool party trick (which it still is  8)).


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You wouldn't want OZ to improve his overall core and upper body strength, not to mention the agility, total body co-ordination, and flexibility, all of which have direct transferability to everyday life, let alone the physical requirements needed to be a member of the CF?



I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## TSpoon (26 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> He wouldn't have to walk on his hands, and while it seems like a useless party trick, its really a matter of opinion.  Perhaps, he and others like to set challenging personal goals (motivation/dedication, very useful in the CF), core strength (useful for carrying a ruck/draging a tobaggan/wearing tac-frag vest for a long period of time over rough terrain/climbing a rope to board a ship), flexibility and agility (less chance of injury).  Perhaps it would be a useful skill to have in an austere environment were one might be lacking in equipment or even a wall, but that person still wants to maintain some level of fitness.   See yes I am being a bit of an a$$, I admit that, but my experience and TI allows me to think outside the box, of how something like this could in fact be a useful skill and not merely a cool party trick (which it still is  8)).



But why not then just practice/train specifically for those things you listed(i.e. actually go carry a heavy pack,actually go climb a rope etc.)regarding agility/felxibility: 1. the best way anyone can develop some agility is to go play sports that require foot speed (rugby,soccer,hockey,football) Sports are also more fun than impaling yourself on a board of nails 
2. it's not really developping felxibility/mobility as he isn't going through a full ROM, if he were doing them on paralettes then it would be different but why not then just grap a barbell and press that overhead ? it's easier to change the resistance(add/remove weight)It can still do all those things you listed without the time-investment it would take to learn how to do an un-supported handstand, let alone adding the push-up.
I agree with you that it would be useful in an austere environment,but why not just cross that bridge when you come to it and focus on effective training methods until the time comes when you need to improvise ?
I'm in no way saying it is not a challenging feat,and I appalud anyone who can actually do it(with,or without the nail board)


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Aug 2012)

TSpoon said:
			
		

> But why not then just practice/train specifically for those things you listed(i.e. actually go carry a heavy pack,actually go climb a rope etc.)



I never said you shouldn't, people in the CF should do those things, and many do, I was providing examples where learning advanced gymnastics skills could have a carry over.  Variety is the spice of life.



> regarding agility/felxibility: 1. the best way anyone can develop some agility is to go play sports that require foot speed (rugby,soccer,hockey,football) Sports are also more fun than impaling yourself on a board of nails


The AFM has agility drills in it, and I know of plenty of examples personally and anecdotally across the CF where people have gotten hurt and required surgery by playing sports much more frequently than I know of people requiring the say, from doing PT.   And I don't expect people do it like in the movie scene on the bed of nails.



> 2. it's not really developping felxibility/mobility as he isn't going through a full ROM, if he were doing them on paralettes then it would be different but why not then just grap a barbell and press that overhead ? it's easier to change the resistance(add/remove weight)It can still do all those things you listed without the time-investment it would take to learn how to do an un-supported handstand, let alone adding the push-up.



I actually have been practicing trying to actually pull off, planche and unsupported handstands, trust me while it may not work flexibility/mobility directly, you learn real fast where you are tight (specially the planche) and so you go and work on that.  



> I agree with you that it would be useful in an austere environment,but why not just cross that bridge when you come to it and focus on effective training methods until the time comes when you need to improvise ?
> I'm in no way saying it is not a challenging feat,and I appalud anyone who can actually do it(with,or without the nail board)



Gymnastics is not effective training?  Its been around for 100s of years.  Why avoid doing something just because it is (very) hard to do?


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> The AFM has agility drills in it, and I know of plenty of examples personally and anecdotally across the CF where people have gotten hurt and required surgery by playing sports much more frequently than I know of people requiring the say, from doing PT.


Sports seems to cause a lot of soldiers to miss exercises and other duties.  If it's up to me I'll send guys on a 10K running nav ex over playing soccer. way more injuries with soccer.



> I actually have been practicing trying to actually pull off, planche and unsupported handstands, trust me while it may not work flexibility/mobility directly, you learn real fast where you are tight (specially the planche) and so you go and work on that.


Try this.
Take two chairs and space them shoulder width apart. Put your hands on the seat of each chair and leave forward supporting your weight. Once you're off the ground bring yourself up into a handstand.



> Gymnastics is not effective training?  Its been around for 100s of years.  Why avoid doing something just because it is (very) hard to do?


Pet has quite a few huge bodybuilding muscly looking dudes who seem incredibly flexable- they have some serious control over their body.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sports seems to cause a lot of soldiers to miss exercises and other duties.  If it's up to me I'll send guys on a 10K running nav ex over playing soccer. way more injuries with soccer.



Yup



> Try this.
> Take two chairs and space them shoulder width apart. Put your hands on the seat of each chair and leave forward supporting your weight. Once you're off the ground bring yourself up into a handstand.


I can do free handstands (not well, but I can get them, if I start from a headstand), it's the planche part (planches in general) I really suck at.  I have a tendency to tuck my knees, due to lack of core strength, and flexibilty in my hamstrings (its improving though).  



> Pet has quite a few huge bodybuilding muscly looking dudes who seem incredibly flexable- they have some serious control over their body.



Oh I realize being jacked doesn't necessarily make one inflexible, competitive male gymnasts are pretty jacked.  And the book "Convict Conditioning" that started me on my journey into more advance bodyweight training while I was in the sandbox, is full of pictures of the really old school strongman (Eugene Sandow and his contemporaries) doing things like free handstands (including 1 arm Handstand pushups) and planches among other things  8)


----------



## TSpoon (26 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I never said you shouldn't, people in the CF should do those things, and many do, I was providing examples where learning advanced gymnastics skills could have a carry over.  Variety is the spice of life.
> The AFM has agility drills in it, and I know of plenty of examples personally and anecdotally across the CF where people have gotten hurt and required surgery by playing sports much more frequently than I know of people requiring the say, from doing PT.   And I don't expect people do it like in the movie scene on the bed of nails.
> 
> I actually have been practicing trying to actually pull off, planche and unsupported handstands, trust me while it may not work flexibility/mobility directly, you learn real fast where you are tight (specially the planche) and so you go and work on that.
> ...



First off I don't know how to break up quotes like you did so this may not seem very organized...
I didn't mean to bash gymnastics/BW training.In fact I use various gymnastics moves in my warmup(forward rolls,candlesticks,other stuff where I'm moving my body through space) all I meant by saying "effective training methods" was that ,to me anyways, it makes more sense to focus on a few basic movements that you can see weeekly/monthly improvements on.Yes, you will gain some awesome upper body strength by learning how to do the move in the video,but my only argument with it is that it could take time away from other forms of training to learn how to do it in the first place. R.e. Sports : Yes, I can see how some sports can lead to injuries(I'm a former rugby player myself,but I won't be playing again anytime soon  :'( ) but wouldn't you say that doing something you enjoy that also improves your athleticism is important for soldiers and civilians alike ??

Congrats on pulling off a planche, I mean it.I tried it once and fell on my face :bowing:,haven't done it since, maybe I'll go after it again soon.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Aug 2012)

I agree basic first, then advanced stuff, I have a few books (Convict Conditioning being my guidebook), that have pretty detailed progessions and achievement milestones.  and the quoting thing is simple. just type out quote    /quote (with the square brackets  around the words quote-/quote) around what you what to break off.


----------



## TSpoon (26 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I agree basic first, then advanced stuff, I have a few books (Convict Conditioning being my guidebook), that have pretty detailed progessions and achievement milestones.  and the quoting thing is simple. just type out quote    /quote (with the square brackets  around the words quote-/quote) around what you what to break off.



Thanks for the tip on quotes. Have you ever watched any of the "ghetto workout" vids on youtube, you could probably get some good ideas there too.Might look into that Convict conditioning book, is it an e-book or hardcover ?


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Aug 2012)

TSpoon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip on quotes. Have you ever watched any of the "ghetto workout" vids on youtube, you could probably get some good ideas there too.Might look into that Convict conditioning book, is it an e-book or hardcover ?



Never watched (or heard of) ghetto workout.  You can get Convict Conditioning as an E-Book or Regular Book Format, there is also a "sequel"  (more like continuation) that goes into the more advanced stuff like planches, human flag etc.


----------



## TSpoon (26 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Never watched (or heard of) ghetto workout.  You can get Convict Conditioning as an E-Book or Regular Book Format, there is also a "sequel"  (more like continuation) that goes into the more advanced stuff like planches, human flag etc.



Yeah "ghetto workout" would just be what to search on youtube, it's basically just a bunch of guys working out on odd objects like bus shelters and fences.Another guy you might have heard of is Al Kavadlo ? I've read a couple of his articles, he seems like a pretty knowlegable guy aswell.Thanks for the info on the book.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sports seems to cause a lot of soldiers to miss exercises and other duties.  If it's up to me I'll send guys on a 10K running nav ex over playing soccer. way more injuries with soccer.



My ACL agrees, no more soccer! Hockey's much safer.


----------



## Robert0288 (26 Aug 2012)

My groin disagrees.  And no one wants a ripped groin muscle. (Still referee though)


----------

